# The last white guy picked number one overall...



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

was kent benson, by the bucks, 1977.
One of the biggest busts of all time.

Hopefully, Bogut is not that bad.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't think Bogut will be a bust. He is fundamentally sound and not reliant on just phyiscal tools alone.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Benson was actually a very good player, but he got knocked out in his 1st game versus Kareem Abdul Jabbar...after that he wasn't the same.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> Benson was actually a very good player, but he got knocked out in his 1st game versus Kareem Abdul Jabbar...after that he wasn't the same.


That makes me feel MUCH better.

Let's hope Bogut doesn't get knocked out in his first game against glenn robinson... that's the best analogy I could think of.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

DHarris34Phan said:


> Benson was actually a very good player, but he got knocked out in his 1st game versus Kareem Abdul Jabbar...after that he wasn't the same.


He was a role player his entire career. I doubt that constitutes as a "very good player." He's one of the worst picks of all time.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

HKF said:


> He was a role player his entire career. I doubt that constitutes as a "very good player." He's one of the worst picks of all time.


I am saying the hit by Kareem really de-railed his career. It was like a Rudy T type thing. Benson was never the same.....but, we traded him and got Marques Johnson because of it if I am not mistaken.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

The Rudy T hit was godawful. He's lucky to be alive.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Some people would consider Yao Ming to be the last white guy drafted #1 overall...


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

The Mad Viking said:


> Some people would consider Yao Ming to be the last white guy drafted #1 overall...


i would.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

The Mad Viking said:


> Some people would consider Yao Ming to be the last white guy drafted #1 overall...


He's Asian. It's like saying the last white guy to be drafted first was Dwight Howard.


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

Edit: That isn't appropriate***

-DH


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Yeah Kent Benson. I looked it up about a year ago for humerous purposes and now it turns out a white guy could go #1 now. But blaming one hit for a bad career? Come on. You don't say Bosworth was bad because he got run over by Bo Jackson, you say he got run over because he was bad. If Benson had any skill at all he would have put that aside and stepped up. Kent ****in Benson, I really hope we don't make a mistake like that again.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

> But blaming one hit for a bad career? Come on


Not blaming entirely...but it did affect him the way he played from then on....


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow it was that long ago. Haha.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

How good can Bogut actually be though. The guy doesn't have much athleticism outside of an above average vertical jump. The guy is slow, and has the makings of a great white stiff.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

sloth said:


> How good can Bogut actually be though. The guy doesn't have much athleticism outside of an above average vertical jump. The guy is slow, and has the makings of a great white stiff.


He has a higher vertical than Shaq, and is faster than Emeka Okafor....that is athletic enough for me.....


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

AJ Prus said:


> He has a higher vertical than Shaq, and is faster than Emeka Okafor....that is athletic enough for me.....


He can still be a very effective offensive player, but his lateral quickness and sprinting speeds were awful, downright. This will limit him defensively. He won't be able to get down the court as quick on a fastbreak, and won't be able to rotate on defense quickly. He can still be a great offensive player, but since he isn't a very quick player, and not that strong (based on the combine results), he will could struggle downlow.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

sloth said:


> He can still be a very effective offensive player, but his lateral quickness and sprinting speeds were awful, downright. This will limit him defensively.


He was faster than Okafor, and I don't think the slow speeds hurt Okafor very much......you can argue that Okafor was a more polished defender, but Okafor was allowed to go for blocks more than Bogut in college...if Bogut fouls out, Utah loses.

Bogut probably won't be on the All-Defensive Team any time soon, but he will be a more than capable defender IMO....


----------

